# one week after IUI and dont feel anything



## blue eye (Apr 8, 2011)

one week after IUI and dont feel anything is this normal


----------



## wolla (Jul 19, 2004)

Perfectly normal.  I didn't have any symptoms - no cramps, nothing the cycle I got my BFP.  Last month after IUI I had constant cramps and got a BFN so you can never tell.

Good luck with your 2nd week of the 2ww  

Wolla
x

ps - there are lots of ladies currently going through IUI - we're all on the IUI girls ttc part 218 thread if you want to join us x


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

I didn't get any pregnancy symptoms with my DS until I was about 8 or 9 weeks pregnant.  Good luck.


----------

